# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  25jaar en nog steeds bedplassen.

## lena25

hallo iedereen.. heb een mega probleem.. ben 25jaar en plas nog steeds in bed. ik ben vanaf mijn 4de tot mijn 12de misbruikt geworden door mannelijke familieleden en mannelijke vrienden en kennissen van mijn moeder. ik heb vroeger pilletjes gehad een plaswekker gehad en zelfs luiers op gehad, als ik een nieuw matras kreeg lieten we altijd het plastic eromheen. kan alleen niet herrinneren dat ik vroeger wakker gemaakt werd als mijn ouders na bed gingen. ik weet dat ik ook slappe sluitspieren heb door wat mij gebeurt is. ik heb nu een heel luid alarm op mijn telefoon als die afgaat. ik ga meestal rond 12 uur, half 1 na bed. mijn alarm gaat om 4uur af. en toch plas ik zeker 2x in de week in bed. Voor het slapen ga ik altijd nog even na de wc. het probleem is dat ik óf de wekker niet hoor óf ik ben aan het dromen dat ik op de wc zit en dan opeens wakker schrik omdat ik nat ben. als ik slaap en droom dat niet, voel ik het s'morgens pas dat ik nat ben. Heeft iemand nog een ideeén over ik hoe ik hier vanaf kom?? Dit stoort mij heel erg, want ik ben meer lakens en dekens aan het wassen dan dat mijn man of mijn kleren eraan toekomen. HEEEELLLLPPPPPP.... Iemand ideetjes??? XXLena

----------


## levin

Denk dat je niet de enige bent er zijn nog veel volwassenen die bedplassen, heb zelfde probleem er bestaan tegenwoordig goede nachtluiers voor en is beter voor je nachtrust dan wakker te worden in natte lakens veel sterkte en beschouw het niet als een probleem maar leer er mee te leven zoals ik grts Levin

----------

